# Adderall XR: PLEASE BE CAREFUL!



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Do not take this or even get started on this drug unless you seriously have ADD. Even people with ADD have had bad reactions.
As far as I know, the psychiatrist prescribed this just for extra energy so I could get through the night shift. Now I think I'd rather just drink Mountain Dew if I need a boost. I'm also taking Prozac in the morning btw (20 mg)

I'm into my second bottle of this stuff at 30 mg (30 pills per bottle).
My psychiatrist started me on the highest dose, I didn't know that until I did some research.
When I first started taking it, I was in the best mood ever and I had great energy, confidence, more social, focused. It was like I finally found something that made me the person I want to be. Now I'm not so sure...

The other night at work, around 3 am, I had a mental breakdown. I cried for an hour and felt impending doom like never before. I felt completely *hopeless, severely depressed *and I was sure death would be better. I couldn't control my *crying* and I even had a parent come into the office I had to interview her and I was still crying. She must've thought I was crazy.

I also notice *headaches*, some nights they are more severe than others. 
I keep pain medication (Aleve) in my purse for this. 
*Zoning out, feeling zombie-like*
*Hyperfocus*: *I saw a review of a girl who said "I also tend to get focused on things that are a waste of my time such as internet surfing, etc."*
*Extreme weight loss in a short amount of time, possible anorexia*: Sounds great and all and maybe it is if you're overweight, but I wasn't exactly overweight to begin with and it's getting harder to find clothes that fit. I'm pretty sure I'm a size 0 now because my size 2 is falling off me.

*Reviews I can relate to:

"first couple hours: feelings of intimacy, very social, happiness, loss of appetite, hyperness, motivation. after the first couple hours: depression, anxiety, big pupils, insomnia, deep thoughts about life, 
don't **** around with this drug, it's just legal meth and extremely addicting, plus you'll build up a tolerance."

"at first: euphoria, clarity, weight loss, jittery, rapid heart beat -- now: anxiety, depression, tremor, avoidance
Adderall leaves users in ruins. Look at the comments that have been posted, and notice a pattern=> people who are new to adderall are in love with it; people who have been taking Adderall for over 2 years are all unhappy. Adderall is amphetamine, it's toxic, you'll build rapid tolerance. (cont)
There is a tradeoff to how great this drug performs initially. Tolerance is inevitable and exponentially builds. Adderall will turn into a life long commitment, as the withdrawal from coming off of this drug can leave you so unmotivated, that getting out of bed seems like a dreadful concept."*

A review that really scared me from someone who has ADD and is addicted:

*My typical day = 200mg Maximum (untypical) day = around 350mg PLEASE POST ANY EXPERIENCE OR INFO. ABOUT REHAB OR ANY OTHER ADDERALL ADDICTION TREATEMENT I read most comments on this site and didn't see anyone who I could relate to concerning my exteme dependency and risk. For the first 2 year I felt the same way as everyone else here who thought it helped them and they loved it, bla bla - But the reality is that people w/ addictive personalities, like me, will keep increasing their doses and have no self-control, or desire/ability to limit thier intake. Only after a few years of consuming 100mg a day, 5 days a week, will you understand why adderall is a controlled substance. I no longer have social skills or friends, only wanting to be alone w/ my pills. I avoid thinking about my future 10 years from now b/c I cannot imagine myself being able to function and carry out a life w/o adderall, but I also can't see myself mentally or physically surviving this addiction that long either F 22 *

I feel like I'm stuck with this drug for now. The beginning of my night is fine, but later the headaches and everything kick in.
As I'm typing this, my hands are shaking. I'm going to stick it out through this bottle of pills I have 'til my next psychiatrist appointment because I don't want to quit cold turkey and I really don't want to quit anyway...maybe my dosage needs to be taken down and maybe the bad effects will wear off, but I'm just telling you guys what I'm going through now...and I feel it's important to share this information.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Strange Religion said:


> *Extreme weight loss in a short amount of time*


Keep in mind that amphetamines were used as weight loss drugs decades ago. Adderall is a mix of amphetamine & dextroamphetamine.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > *Extreme weight loss in a short amount of time*
> ...


thats why ill never be able to use amphetamines.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

> don't @#%$ around with this drug, it's just legal meth and extremely addicting, plus you'll build up a tolerance.


I definitely agree with this. Of all the drugs I've tried, I'd put meth at #1 for being the most powerful/addictive, followed closely by Adderall. Too many people assume that legal drugs are somehow safer than their illegal counterparts.

I only tried it a few times (non-XR), but I could immediately tell that it was something I'd love to take all day, every day.

You should start cutting back now before things gets worse. :hug


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Too bad meth itself is actually a legal medication.

I think the hoops that most people have to jump through to get CII amphetamines prescribed to them are warning enough.

Your experiences with Adderall XR sound crappy, but I'm not sure if they're typical. Many people experience antidepressant effects from stimulants, so I'm not sure why it gave you a breakdown like that.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I had the same exact experience as you did when I was on Adderall last year. The first few days were awesome, high energy motivated and social. But I found it impossible to sleep at night, IMPOSSIBLE. After a few days I started feeling paranoid and probably had my very first and only panic attack. I told my parents and doctor and I got off it immediately. The next few days I couldn't stop falling asleep probably because the damn drug wore me out so much. I agree, definately be careful with adderall.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

korey said:


> Many people experience antidepressant effects from stimulants, so I'm not sure why it gave you a breakdown like that.


Ritalin, for example, was originally used for depression till they found that it made hyper Billy sit down & shut the hell up instead of being a royal pain in the *** for teachers & parents.

Years ago I knew a Canadian guy online who was used to be on Dexedrine (extended release dextroamphetamine) for depression.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > *Extreme weight loss in a short amount of time*
> ...


I know. I also found out that's how Nicole Ritchie got so thin that soon. More than likely she was abusing the drug and taking more than she should. I'm not abusing the drug and even I can see how thin I've become....and I'd be lying if I said I didn't like it.

http://thesuperficial.com/2007/03/nicol ... d_to_p.php

It's definitely the ultimate weight loss pill. If everyone could get their hands on it, obesity wouldn't be a problem in the US, but plenty of other problems would go along with it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

korey said:


> Too bad meth itself is actually a legal medication.
> 
> I think the hoops that most people have to jump through to get CII amphetamines prescribed to them are warning enough.
> 
> Your experiences with Adderall XR sound crappy, but I'm not sure if they're typical. Many people experience antidepressant effects from stimulants, so I'm not sure why it gave you a breakdown like that.


I didn't have to jump through any hoops at all to get Adderall. I didn't even ask for it, the psychiatrist wrote me a prescription and that was that.
Even people who take it illegally...I think it's pretty easy for them to get it if they really want it. For example, it's all over college campuses from what I've heard.

The reviews I've read confirmed how I feel. There were people who feel depressed during the "crash" and a girl said she felt like crying and someone else said they did cry. Headaches seem typical too. Someone said you should drink caffeine during the come down. I had a Mountain Dew and took Aleve later in my shift yesterday for my headache and I felt better. So basically, when you first take the pill, you feel great. It's the "crash" that's a *****.

Right now I feel great. I took it before I came to work. I just hope I don't feel like sh*t later.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

amphetamines sure blow those herbal diet pills out of the water.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Redefine said:


> I had the same exact experience as you did when I was on Adderall last year. The first few days were awesome, high energy motivated and social. But I found it impossible to sleep at night, IMPOSSIBLE. After a few days I started feeling paranoid and probably had my very first and only panic attack. I told my parents and doctor and I got off it immediately. The next few days I couldn't stop falling asleep probably because the damn drug wore me out so much. I agree, definately be careful with adderall.


You have to take it upon waking so you'll be able to sleep at night.
In my situation, I take it at night so I'll be able to sleep in the morning when I get off work. I did find it difficult to fall asleep today, it's like it just stays with you...but I took Klonopin and that knocked me out. I'm glad you got off of it and you're right, when you are off of it, you are tired and your appetite comes back.
I don't take it on the days I'm off work so I have a break.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Noca said:


> amphetamines sure blow those herbal diet pills out of the water.


You bet your *** they do...and all those supposed appetite suppressants. If you take Adderall, you will have NO desire to eat whatsoever. At one time, I was only eating once a day and I had to literally force myself to do that.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> > don't @#%$ around with this drug, it's just legal meth and extremely addicting, plus you'll build up a tolerance.
> 
> 
> I definitely agree with this. Of all the drugs I've tried, I'd put meth at #1 for being the most powerful/addictive, followed closely by Adderall. Too many people assume that legal drugs are somehow safer than their illegal counterparts.
> ...


Thankyou. I'll see how it goes with the rest of these 30 mg I have and if I'm still having bad reactions, I'll ask the psychiatrist to bring me down to 20 mg and take it from there.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad meth itself is actually a legal medication.
> ...


You know, you're right. My psych more readily prescribes my rather large dose of Ritalin (Adderall-type medication) than he does my Xanax. I wonder why that is...:con

I suppose the crying and the emotional breakdowns are from the "crash" as you mentioned. A lot of speed addicts have to take "downers" like benzos and/or opioids to keep them from going crazy once the high wears off.

My Ritalin sometimes gives me a slight headache, but it's not very bothersome when compared to the benefits.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my, Sounds like a horrible drug. Anybody know where I might get a few of those adderalls?

Jimiam


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmmm, I don't know korey. When I see my shrink he readily prescribes Klonopin (Xanax-type drug) just as much as Adderall and Prozac. When I see him, that's what I know I'm going to get.

Jimiam :lol

Seriously, you don't want to get caught up in it unless you really need it.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> > don't @#%$ around with this drug, it's just legal meth and extremely addicting, plus you'll build up a tolerance.
> 
> 
> I definitely agree with this. Of all the drugs I've tried, I'd put meth at #1 for being the most powerful/addictive, followed closely by Adderall. Too many people assume that legal drugs are somehow safer than their illegal counterparts.


Yes it is very dangerous and addictive. I know/knew a number of people addicted to legal speed. They never even tried meth but they were at times in a sorry state.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Well last night I survived without losing my sense of self and having a headache in the end. I'm going to keep note on how many nights in a row I can go on this drug without feeling f*cked up. Since I don't work tonight, I won't take it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

that sounds awful. i knew it was addictive but i wasn't aware of those "crash" effects. i've never taken it but if my really bad focusing, concentration problems persist i thought i might ask my doctor for some but now maybe i'll think twice.

my brother's roomate was really addicted to ritalin for a year.. he ended up checking himself into rehab because it was out of control. he snort it several times a day, would spend all days in his dorm room, compulsively writing a novel and he wrote all on the walls and had some other delusional thinking, if i remember correctly.


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

Thats shietty, i hope you get everything straightened away. Are you using it for SA?


----------



## RMR (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, I was on dexedrine (dextroamphetamine) for 3 yrs. I got out of rehab about a month ago. At first it was a great way to treat my SA. I felt social, happy, ambitious, and - of course - energetic. 

As my tolerance grew and grew, I had to keep raising the dose, but it was never enough. I lost countless jobs, my gf, not to mention 3 yrs from my life because of my addiction to this drug. Be very, very careful.

P.S. If you're having trouble sleeping, sometimes it helps to eat something. If that doesn't work, you should look into self-hypnosis or something.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Adderall XR: PLEASE BE CAREFUL!*



Xplash said:


> Thats shietty, i hope you get everything straightened away. Are you using it for SA?


Originally I think I was put on it to give me energy for the night shift, but it does help with SA.

RMR, I'm really sorry to hear about that. :hug 
I actually was thinking about Dexedrine as another possible option...but now I'll think twice.

If I ever have trouble sleeping, I take Klonopin and that usually does the trick.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

...


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree, when I was on Ritalin it was a very bad experience. Sure I had more motivation to do work, but I would seriously do anything on Ritalin. I could read a dictionary if I felt like it, it turned me into a work zombie. Completely dulled my personality, and zapped me of my interests.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

As far as the not eating thing goes I've found that while on amphetamines I have no problem drinking things like milk so you could try going for a lot of non-soda liquid calories. Maybe something like Ensure that has vitamins and such in it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ensure is a good idea or maybe a multi-vitamin? Everytime I buy multi-vitamins, I'm not consistent with taking them.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> Ensure is a good idea or maybe a multi-vitamin? Everytime I buy multi-vitamins, I'm not consistent with taking them.


I keep my vitamins on the same table as my computer monitor and keyboard that way I can never forget because they're always staring me right in the face. Multi's won't give you all the nutrients that you need though. Something like V8 could also be a good idea, or some other highly nutritious drinks.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Anyway, my point is that adderall seizes your true personality & worth in life, stuffs your body into a long, dark, secretive hiding spot, and tries to pass you off to the world as yourself when on the inside you have been replaced with fear, anxiety, depression, stress, inferiority, shame, and all kinds of negativity." *

*"How ironic, that something that can make you feel so high ends up making you feel so low. I just want to warn anyone considering this pill to please please please seek professional advice- and preferably from more than one source, because some doctors like to hand it out like candy." *

This is so true, it hurts. I don't even know who I am anymore. It's like the only time I feel alive is when I take Adderall at night before work because it makes me feel good, but half way into my shift, I get depressed and this drug makes me think really hard and negatively. It's like imagine the depression you already have, but it's multiplied by a million because it makes you think so deeply about things. You will see no sense in living and you will have no will. After work, I just sleep ALL day and I don't have any interest in doing anything at all or talking to anyone. I don't have energy for writing people back or anything. So basically I'm dead all day until my next Adderall hit at night. I have a love/hate relationship with this drug. It makes me feel good, focused, confident, talkative, assertive, outspoken a few hours, but is it _really_ worth it overall? The scary thing is I can't see myself NOT taking this drug before work.

*"its a crazy addiction.. Even the people who come to a relization of the addiction and know very well the extent of damage it could cause and have created an estimate of the damage they linked it to in the past. It seems to hold no presidence over the decision to continue or discontinue the use of the drug."*

This is true too. I can see the negative effects it has, yet I'm still willing to take it. I don't know if I'm addicted, if I am, I'm afraid to admit it to myself. I take the dosage I'm suppose to take, 30 mg. Before this stuff, I didn't experience all those good feelings, but at least I was talking to my friends and I was actually up during some days. I wasn't totally zombied out. I don't know anymore...I want to force myself away from it, but I can't. I'm supposed to start Ritalin as soon as the order comes into the pharmacy, but I have a feeling the effects will be the same. 
I'm just ranting right now because I'm feeling "down". I couldn't say all this stuff when I'm "up" right after taking it and feeling fine.
Leave this alone. You won't know who you are anymore. You'll be an empty shell. If you think you hate yourself now, you'll be really ready to kill yourself after getting involved with this drug.

That's it I guess. Whatever.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> I'm just ranting right now because I'm feeling "down". I couldn't say all this stuff when I'm "up" right after taking it and feeling fine.


Stim crashes are a *****. I crashed from 50mg I think? And I really started freaking out. It was a mess. Another time I took a lot of this other drug that has been compared to meth several times, and man, it teaches you what feeling like **** really means. Anyways, Ritalin works quite a bit differently, but it is also a decently powerful stim so it could have similar effects. I'd start the Ritalin out at the lowest possible dose to try and avoid something like this happening again. I hope it turns out better for you.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I really appreciate that. Thankyou. The crash makes me so irritable and depressed. I was in such a bad mood later in my shift last night. I didn't give a **** about anyone or anything and I felt really angry. I'm trying something different though. I brought Klonopin with me to work tonight so when I get to the point where I feel like I'm crashing, I'm going to take Klonopin to calm me down. I'll see how that goes...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm using the benzo to sedate myself, relax my mind. The only kinda real crash you can have from a benzo is crashing into the bed because you're drowsy/sleepy as hell if you take too much.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh, I see. Well yeah, basically it's the same thing. Adderall is an "upper" (which I learned not to say that word to my psychiatrist). 
But anyway, people who use uppers, use benzos to "come down".


----------



## adam9a9 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm on Adderall XR as well, but 200mg seems like an extreme dosage, my doctor started out at 10mg and increased to 20mg, anything more than that and I feel like I'm going to jump out of my skin. Also, I don't take it at all on the weekends (by choice). 

When the effects starts to ware off I have felt crappy and depressed in the past, but I decided to start sipping a cup or 2 of red wine at the end of the day when I am moody and now I feel much better and even fall asleep without problems.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

adam9a9 said:


> Also, I don't take it at all on the weekends (by choice).


Same here. I never have anything to do on the weekends (sure, I could do homework for school, but that would really cut into my sitting-around time :b), so I refrain from using my psych meds on Saturday and Sunday (save Remeron, though - I still need to get to sleep on the weekends, and antidepressants are everyday type meds anyhow).

Someone mentioned starting Ritalin at the lowest dose. I agree with that. I started out taking 10mg once per day, and all I got from it was a literal tickling sensation in my brain. It was pleasant, but it was not what I was looking for. Then we upped it to 20mg twice per day, then to 20mg three times per day (for a max recommended 60mg/day), but I found that to be way too stimulating, so we bumped it back down to 20mg twice per day. That seems to have been the most effective dosage of Ritalin for me.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > *Extreme weight loss in a short amount of time*
> ...


They still are used in the morbidly obese, as are other stimulating appetite suppressing medications like phentermine. It's only CIV, I think. I wonder if it has any psychiatric benefits. :con


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I went through all the trouble of trying to find a pharmacy who actually had Ritalin in stock....for nothing. 

This is the first and last time I'm taking it. It gave me blurred vision and a fatigued/out of it feeling. I have to literally push myself through my shift and force myself to work because I feel so sluggish and irritable as hell.
I know I only tried it this one night (20 mg), but that's enough for me to see it isn't any help at all. 

At least on Adderall, I had some great energy for a few hours.


----------

